

Striving.me launches - an app for sharing and achieving goals - _dte
http://striving.me/blog/2012/11/welcome-to-striving/

======
davewasthere
Kind of like a 43Things...

I didn't want to start off with a criticism, but last thing I want to do is
create an account anywhere before I'm sold on the concept. I like to look
around, but these walled-garden type apps make that difficult to do. So I
rarely sign up.

You should be able to get some use out of an application (such as this) even
from a logged out perspective. As an example, Last.FM lets you browse and view
a lot without logging in. I can find similar artists, read bios etc...

If I could see peoples goals, and sort of explore the site first, it might be
a bit more compelling...

